# Old style book press



## TEK73 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi

Recently build this old style book press
My first hand cut dovetails. Made from birch and walnut.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

very nicely done - what will you use it for ?


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

Looks great! Did you make the screw mechanism as well?


----------



## TEK73 (Mar 15, 2019)

This was a gift for my kids boyfriend that she asked if I could make. He makes books, so it will hopefully be used to acrually press books.
And yes, I made the vise screw and nut as well.
I found a really nice threading tool some years ago. Had to pay up quite a bit (still paid way less than for a new would cost), but never seen anything like it neither before or after.


----------

